# Any popular games that you don't like/can't get into?



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

I've never been able to get into the Legend of Zelda series. I own Ocarina of Time, Twilight Princess and Skyward Sword. I've never even played Twilight Princess and never completed OOT or SS.

I'm not sure what it is, but I've just never been able to get into the Zelda games, even though they seem like games that I would normally enjoy. I don't hate/dislike the games, but I don't seem to be able to get absorbed in them like I do with other games.

I've also never enjoyed the Fable games. I found the combat to be insanely boring, it was just button mashing for the most part. And the fact that the game would spawn a ridiculous amount of enemies in each area just made me quit playing the first game after about 10 hours.

Also don't like Animal Crossing. Don't find anything enjoyable about shaking a few trees to collect cherries and talking to large headed animal people for 30 minutes or less every day.

That ends my little rant.
Anyone else dislike or find it difficult to get into any other popular/well-known game franchises?


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I couldn't get into any of the fallout games. Tried New Vegas and didn't like it at all. 

Does having no interest in trying some popular games count? I have no interest in animal crossing or harvest moon. Or the Final Fantasy series, or Elder Scrolls series. Though to be fair I haven't even given them a chance.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh, I like all those games. Especially old-school Zelda (as far as 64 era can be considered old-school).

The problem with this is that I don't buy many games so I only get ones I'm probably going to like. I'd say any sort of military shooter, new Final Fantasy, new Assassin's Creed, and most likely new Castlevania.


----------



## Subject 1 (Oct 30, 2013)

DoTA 2
League of Legends
World of Warcraft

There would be a few more, just can not think of them at the moment.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

Minecraft and Terraria, I just don't enjoy the building/digging aspect at all... Even if Terraria is more exploration oriented.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Subject 1 said:


> DoTA 2
> League of Legends
> World of Warcraft


Same here. And all the popular shooters like call of duty. I can't stand those games.

Oh, and Assassin Creed and God of war type of games.


----------



## Subject 1 (Oct 30, 2013)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Same here. And all the popular shooters like call of duty. I can't stand those games.


Weird same here. :sus


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Most of them. It's usually pure coincidence if I just happen to like anything most other people like.

Didn't like most of the Mario games. Didn't like Zelda. Didn't like Halo. Etc. And I hated Tetris. I tried to like it because it was popular when I was trying to fit in but trying to make myself like it just made me hate it even more.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Subject 1 said:


> Weird same here. :sus


Is it? How weird on a 1 to 10 scale?

And I forgot about Mass Effect and Dragon Age. Pretty much anything Bioware released after Baldur's Gate 2.


----------



## Subject 1 (Oct 30, 2013)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Is it? How weird on a 1 to 10 scale?
> 
> And I forgot about Mass Effect and Dragon Age. Pretty much anything Bioware released after Baldur's Gate 2.


Weird enough for this. :sus
No scale required.

Couldn't get into dragon age with it's great tomato sauce blood effect.


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

I seem to be incapable of being immersed in a game if it doesn't have sci fi or mechs in it.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

I guess Demon's Souls and Dark Souls if those are considered popular enough to qualify. I just really do not enjoy dying hundreds of times. I usually play most popular games, but I guess the one glaring omission, is that I've never even tried to play a Final Fantasy game, or any JRPG's.


----------



## SilverWolf (Jul 1, 2013)

Grand Theft Auto


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

BTAG said:


> *I guess Demon's Souls and Dark Souls if those are considered popular enough to qualify.* I just really do not enjoy dying hundreds of times. I usually play most popular games, but I guess the one glaring omission, is that I've never even tried to play a Final Fantasy game, or any JRPG's.


This 100%. I've never came so close to falling a sleep while playing a game in my life. The difficulty just makes it worse (no offense to people who like it)

A runner up? Probably any Modern Warfare shooters.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I have a love/slight hate relationship with Final Fantasy, both because the battle systems were starting to get broken and unbalanced with FF6 and also because the series fanbase has kind of ruined it for me. They tend to overglorify the older games as these perfect gifts from heaven, so whenever I play them, by habit I pick out flaws in plot and game design, which hurts my enjoyment of them. The most common complaint I hear about the newer games is that all you do is auto-attack. Really, I could say that about the majority of FF games (except the NES ones; mash buttons in those and you'll quickly find yourself at the menu screen), let alone the JRPG genre as a whole. There really isn't that much skill or strategy involved in the series, for the most part. And I don't find the stories all that engaging anymore. I still like the games, but I wouldn't call them the best the genre has to offer. I could make a sizeable list of JRPGs I prefer over Final Fantasy, some of them by Square Enix themselves.

A series I actually couldn't get into was Uncharted. The games are good, I enjoyed them, but it's kind of a forgettable experience to me unfortunately. I enjoyed my time with Uncharted 2 when I was actually playing it, but I tried to go back to the game after beating it and I couldn't get into it. It's hard to explain why that is, but I guess I'm too much of a hipster to enjoy games that receive tons of praise.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

The Final Fantasy series.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Most of them. It's usually pure coincidence if I just happen to like anything most other people like.
> 
> Didn't like most of the Mario games. Didn't like Zelda. Didn't like Halo. Etc. *And I hated Tetris*. I tried to like it because it was popular when I was trying to fit in but trying to make myself like it just made me hate it even more.


Well that's a first. I never thought it would be possible that there's someone out there that hates Tetris :b


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Portal!!!


----------



## joechung999 (Nov 8, 2013)

Black Ops 2
League of Legends
Path of Exile


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Pretty much all games. Only game i play is zombies mode in black ops 1 & 2.


----------



## EternalTime (Oct 10, 2013)

I can't get into popular shooters like call of duty, something about them just doesn't catch my interest, that and League of Legends, a old friend tried to introduce me to it but I never caught on to why the game was so enjoyable to some.


----------



## Matt K (Oct 10, 2013)

The new(er) Call of Duty games, Can't get into them. Half due to the games being essentially copy pasted, the other half from their rabid fan-base (not everyone of course. I'm talking about the trash talking energy drink fueled 13 year olds who make me never want to play an online game again). Also the newer Battlefields I haven't been able to get into, although I did really love the Bad Company games. Those were wonderful. I guess I'm just not into the whole "Soldier goes on generic actiony-badass story line and fights terrorists" thing. Also those games are ridiculous with map packs and dlc, end up costing way too much in the end.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I've made this clear before but I'll go for it again: Metal Gear Solid.


----------



## Pul5ar (Feb 15, 2012)

Any kind of MOBA
Final Fantasy or any turn based game
World of Warcraft, though I want to and I tried 
There seems to be a mental block on MMOs for me. Perhaps it's because I have nobody to play them with.


----------



## sawako (Sep 28, 2013)

MOBAs, Final Fantasy games, and Skyrim. Just can't get into them.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Ditto with Skyrim too but that's due to me being utterly awful at it. Has anyone ever had that? Where you just can't click with the controls and gameplay?


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Any Final Fantasy or Elder Scrolls. I just don't like the whole fantasy setting much (outside of LotR), so they just don't cut it. Final Fantasy kinda weirds me out, too. Actually, many JRPGs do.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Quite a few, mostly FPS. Also mmo's, though because of my hatred for that payment model. Also console gaming, I was always more of a pc gamer probably because the strategy genre is mostly pc based.



Scrub-Zero said:


> Same here. And all the popular shooters like call of duty. I can't stand those games.


Yes this, well at least the war shooters (though world at war had a pretty good story). I need an FPS that has a good story like bioshock


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

scooby said:


> I couldn't get into any of the fallout games. Tried New Vegas and didn't like it at all.


I couldn't really get into new vegas properly, despite being a fan of Fallout 3. I mostly put this down to my attention span issues though.

I can't be bothered with any of the new Final Fantasy games now either. I played Crisis Core and Dirge of Cerberus though a few years back, but that's cause they were spin offs of VII.

Oh and the big fps games don't interest me at all like Battlefield and COD.


----------



## Subject 1 (Oct 30, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I couldn't really get into new vegas properly, despite being a fan of Fallout 3. I mostly put this down to my attention span issues though.
> 
> I can't be bothered with any of the new Final Fantasy's now either. I played Crisis Core and Dirge of Cerberus though but that's cause they were spin offs of VII.


Same here.
Enjoyed Fallout 3 but the New Vegas missions felt like they were all over the place.

Played FF VII on PSone and didn't play any others after.
I found it was too complex despite having an interesting story line.

Another game I can not get into which is popular is Left 4 Dead 2.
Manly due to the community rather than the game.


----------



## Bluestar29 (Oct 26, 2013)

I never got into Halo, CoD, GTA, or Skyrim. I've always been a nintendo guy.

Only games I like that aren't from nintendo are FF series, Kingdom Heart, Fallout, bioshock and Mortal Kombat.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Rixy said:


> Ditto with Skyrim too but that's due to me being utterly awful at it. Has anyone ever had that? Where you just can't click with the controls and gameplay?


I hate assassin creed because of the clunky combat. It's crap and slow as hell. The game would be much more appealing if it had fluid combat like in the Batman Arkham games



Rixy said:


> I've made this clear before but I'll go for it again: Metal Gear Solid.


I'm not a huge fan of metal gear either. I have a lot more fun playing the old Nes version than any recent MG. Metal Gear Solid for playstation was good though.



galacticsenator said:


> Quite a few, mostly FPS. Also mmo's, though because of my hatred for that payment model.


Eve Online has a good system where you can buy game time cards with in game money. Each card(called PLEX) gives you one month of play time.

It might take you a few months to build up the cash, but once you do and can maintain it, the game is pretty much free to play. The downside of this is players can use it as a kind of pay to win by buying plex for real money(20$ a pop) through the game website and selling them for easy cash in game(worth roughly 550 mill in game).

Anyway, i'm not a fan of pay to play either, but i find it a lot better than free to play hiding as pay to win. Too bad there's not a lot of true free to play games with a fashion shop for profit.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I can't get into MMOs or online multiplayer first person shooters or anything that required playing with a team of other players.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Every console game and every sports game.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

I've also never played any PC game at all.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

BTAG said:


> I guess Demon's Souls and Dark Souls if those are considered popular enough to qualify. I just really do not enjoy dying hundreds of times. I usually play most popular games, but I guess the one glaring omission, is that I've never even tried to play a Final Fantasy game, or any JRPG's.


I actually really enjoyed Demon's Souls, but wasn't so keen on Dark Souls for some reason. The games weren't that difficult after getting used to enemies patterns/attacks/weaknesses/etc., and there were several "Stones of Ephemeral Eyes" in the game that revived you from soul form, I actually finished the game with about 10 leftover. Too many games these days are too easy imo, so Demon's Souls was a breath of fresh air to me.

I wouldn't say you're missing out on much on Final Fantasy. I've only played a couple of the games, but they were all pretty mediocre imo.



CrimsonTrigger said:


> I have a love/slight hate relationship with Final Fantasy, both because the battle systems were starting to get broken and unbalanced with FF6 and also because the series fanbase has kind of ruined it for me. They tend to overglorify the older games as these perfect gifts from heaven, so whenever I play them, by habit I pick out flaws in plot and game design, which hurts my enjoyment of them. The most common complaint I hear about the newer games is that all you do is auto-attack. Really, I could say that about the majority of FF games (except the NES ones; mash buttons in those and you'll quickly find yourself at the menu screen), let alone the JRPG genre as a whole. There really isn't that much skill or strategy involved in the series, for the most part. And I don't find the stories all that engaging anymore. I still like the games, but I wouldn't call them the best the genre has to offer. I could make a sizeable list of JRPGs I prefer over Final Fantasy, some of them by Square Enix themselves.
> 
> A series I actually couldn't get into was Uncharted. The games are good, I enjoyed them, but it's kind of a forgettable experience to me unfortunately. I enjoyed my time with Uncharted 2 when I was actually playing it, but I tried to go back to the game after beating it and I couldn't get into it. It's hard to explain why that is, but I guess I'm too much of a hipster to enjoy games that receive tons of praise.


I've never really been able to get into FF. I tried out the very first games and found them to be incredibly repetitive and boring, so then I started trying out the more recent games such as 6 and 7 and although I found them more enjoyable overall, I still think they were overrated games. As for the much more recent games, I sold FF13 back to the store after only playing about 2 hours of it, lol.

The only Uncharted game that I've ever seriously played is Golden Abyss, which I only downloaded because it was free on PS Plus, so I can't really comment on the Uncharted series. I found Golden Abyss to be an OK game at best.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Skyrim, Bioshock, Mario, Halo and Gran Turismo.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Eve Online has a good system where you can buy game time cards with in game money. Each card(called PLEX) gives you one month of play time.
> 
> It might take you a few months to build up the cash, but once you do and can maintain it, the game is pretty much free to play. The downside of this is players can use it as a kind of pay to win by buying plex for real money(20$ a pop) through the game website and selling them for easy cash in game(worth roughly 550 mill in game).
> 
> Anyway, i'm not a fan of pay to play either, but i find it a lot better than free to play hiding as pay to win. Too bad there's not a lot of true free to play games with a fashion shop for profit.


I know about EVE but never knew it had that, thanks I'll look into it.
I really wish MMO's were like other genres that are pay once play forever.



Charmander said:


> Bioshock


 Heresy this is one of the few FPSs I liked.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Salvador Dali said:


> I've never really been able to get into FF. I tried out the very first games and found them to be incredibly repetitive and boring, so then I started trying out the more recent games such as 6 and 7 and although I found them more enjoyable overall, I still think they were overrated games. As for the much more recent games, I sold FF13 back to the store after only playing about 2 hours of it, lol.
> 
> The only Uncharted game that I've ever seriously played is Golden Abyss, which I only downloaded because it was free on PS Plus, so I can't really comment on the Uncharted series. I found Golden Abyss to be an OK game at best.


You might want to give Final Fantasy XII a look. It's my favourite Final Fantasy game. It kind of has more MMO like gameplay than the other games do, but I really enjoyed the customization and strategy involved with it. There's a gambit system that sort of auto-attacks like Xenoblade, but it's not mandatory either. It's there to make decisions in battle more convenient so you don't have to pause the game constantly to select commands and spells. It's not a perfect game, but it's the most refreshing Final Fantasy game I've played yet. Whether it's up to your tastes or not is hard to say, but it's worth looking at some gameplay on youtube.


----------



## Brandeezy (Dec 23, 2009)

I think the COD series sucks. I bought MW3 last year and didn't even play it. As a matter of fact it's still wrapped in plastic


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Left 4 Dead. Boooring.


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Brandeezy said:


> I think the COD series sucks. I bought MW3 last year and didn't even play it. As a matter of fact it's still wrapped in plastic


You're not missing much. In my opinion, that and Black Ops 2 have been the worst entries in the COD series. I don't know how Ghosts is, so that may be worse, but it's gone downhill since the WW2 shooter days.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Grand theft auto 4. Boooooooooring.

Legend of Zelda, skyward sword.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Rixy said:


> Ditto with Skyrim too but that's due to me being utterly awful at it. Has anyone ever had that? Where you just can't click with the controls and gameplay?


I hooked an xbox controller up to my PC and it plays beautifully. (It's how it was designed to be played, before it was ported from the xbox)


----------



## Pul5ar (Feb 15, 2012)

arnie said:


> I hooked an xbox controller up to my PC and it plays beautifully. (It's how it was designed to be played, before it was ported from the xbox)


SkyUI fixes the awful menu system


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Zelda, mario, pokemon eww


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

always starting over said:


> Portal!!!


Oh my god...this too!

People talk about it like it's a classic or something and I grabbed on a steam sale back in the summer and I _STILL_ haven't beaten it. There's just no motivation to.

All it is is one puzzle after another and some people consider it one of the best games of all time? What a farce.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

The Phantom Pain said:


> Oh my god...this too!
> 
> People talk about it like it's a classic or something and I grabbed on a steam sale back in the summer and I _STILL_ haven't beaten it. There's just no motivation to.
> 
> All it is is one puzzle after another and some people consider it one of the best games of all time? What a farce.


People generally like the game because of GlaDOS's monologues though the puzzles people can enjoy too. Also, whats wrong with a puzzle game having one puzzle after another? Not that there is anything wrong with not liking certain games or genres of games.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

I never jumped on the Counterstrike bandwagon. I like FPS's but just found that game to be incredibly boring.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

scooby said:


> People generally like the game because of GlaDOS's monologues though the puzzles people can enjoy too. *Also, whats wrong with a puzzle game having one puzzle after another?* Not that there is anything wrong with not liking certain games or genres of games.


I like it action titles like GoW or Uncharted when it's used to brake up the action, but in this, not so much.

I think part of the reason I didn't like it much though is the hype it got. Portal strikes me as they type of game that needs to sneak up on you for you to fully appreciate it.


----------



## wildinthestreets (Jul 31, 2013)

Was playing PS All Stars recently. Mediocre fighting game—excellent flight simulator.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

The Phantom Pain said:


> I like it action titles like GoW or Uncharted when it's used to brake up the action, but in this, not so much.
> 
> I think part of the reason I didn't like it much though is the hype it got. Portal strikes me as they type of game that needs to sneak up on you for you to fully appreciate it.


I like puzzles breaking up the monotony in an action game, but I also love purely puzzle games like Portal. I started with Portal 2 after seeing how much everyone loved the first game, and it was incredible. The co-op in 2 is an incredibly unique experience. As someone said before, GlaDOS is the main draw of Portal. Her dialogue makes the Portal series one of the funniest game series I've ever played. Her attempt to turn you against your Co-op partner in 2 is hilarious.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> You might want to give Final Fantasy XII a look. It's my favourite Final Fantasy game. It kind of has more MMO like gameplay than the other games do, but I really enjoyed the customization and strategy involved with it. There's a gambit system that sort of auto-attacks like Xenoblade, but it's not mandatory either. It's there to make decisions in battle more convenient so you don't have to pause the game constantly to select commands and spells. It's not a perfect game, but it's the most refreshing Final Fantasy game I've played yet. Whether it's up to your tastes or not is hard to say, but it's worth looking at some gameplay on youtube.


I'll probably check it out eventually, though I've accumulated quite a large backlog of games this year, so I want to try and break that down first rather than adding more games to the backlog. I was also considering checking out the new Final Fantasy MMO that was recently released, but I'm not a huge fan of MMOs so I'm not sure if I want to take the risk or not.



The Phantom Pain said:


> Oh my god...this too!
> 
> People talk about it like it's a classic or something and I grabbed on a steam sale back in the summer and I _STILL_ haven't beaten it. There's just no motivation to.
> 
> All it is is one puzzle after another and some people consider it one of the best games of all time? What a farce.


As the other people said before me, GLaDOS is one of the main reasons why people love the games so much I think. She's personally my favourite video game character, ever.

I don't play many puzzle games, but I enjoyed the Portal games because they made you think and allowed you to figure out solutions on your own, whereas most games these days hold your hand and pretty much tell you everything you need to do up front.

Also, I loved the dark humour in those games. I don't find many games pull humour off very well, but Portal certainly did.
The whole 'portal gun' thing was also innovate and fun imo as well. I've never played any other games before where you create portals to solve puzzles. I've played plenty of games before where you slay dragons and shoot zombies in the head.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I played Portal 2 and really enjoyed it for the puzzles and writing (something that rarely happens with me since most game stories are boring to me), but once you beat it, there's nothing to do, so no replay value at all. It's the same story with Uncharted for me. Good game, but the disc is basically useless now that I'm done with it. It's not their fault though. You can only put so much replay value in a puzzle game.

I forgot Bioshock. I made an honest attempt a few months ago to get into it, but the gameplay was too repetitive for me. It's not a bad game and I'm sure the story is interesting later, but I need better gameplay to hold me along.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I played Portal 2 and really enjoyed it for the puzzles and writing (something that rarely happens with me since most game stories are boring to me), but once you beat it, there's nothing to do, so no replay value at all. It's the same story with Uncharted for me. Good game, but the disc is basically useless now that I'm done with it. It's not their fault though. You can only put so much replay value in a puzzle game.


Portal 2 has those community test chambers that people make. There is plenty of content after the main story if you wanna check those out. There a lot of really well made test chambers in there.


----------



## lostfromreality731 (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm probably gonna get cyber-skinned for this but I have to say GTA. I just couldnt really get into it (although san andreas and 3 I did enjoy a little as well as Vice City) I've never really been a fan of the series. I got bored of GTA4 after about an hour and keep hearing all this hype about GTA5, I just cant get into it. GTA4 was the same kind of missions, shooting random people was something I ended up doing out of frusteration. The buildings just looked the same, like the same buildings replicated. Like driving around in a model city that you cant really interact with. A good game but for GTA nuts.

Assassins Creed and Call of Duty also I just cant get into despite I like RPG style games and shooters.


----------



## lostfromreality731 (Jan 3, 2013)

Rixy said:


> Ditto with Skyrim too but that's due to me being utterly awful at it. Has anyone ever had that? Where you just can't click with the controls and gameplay?


You know, it does take time. Skyrim is a game that you spend *lots* of time playing. I sucked at the combat at first (despite I have played Oblivion a lot), I kept getting surrounded by bandits and was slaughtered, but once you train, get your skills up, you *and* your character advance, learn new 
techniques and it gets much smoother and easier the controls. I cant stop playing it now. Epic game, especially the score.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

Metal Gear Solid series
Elder Scrolls series
Resident Evil series


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

Elder scrolls series and Final fantasy.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I hate that blue hedgehog. Grrrr....


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

The early Resident Evil games are impossible for me to get through for some reason. I've tried resident evil 1-3 and I just CAN'T get through the beginnings of each. They're hard, I always end up dying, and I just don't have the motivation to keep playing them. It's not like I don't like them though, I don't really feel like bad games are things that exist.


----------



## Damiennn (Sep 5, 2013)

Metal gear solid and assassins creed come to mind. They are just too slow for me. I gotta be rambo when I play games.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

Nunuc said:


> I hate that blue hedgehog. Grrrr....


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

Marakunda said:


> The early Resident Evil games are impossible for me to get through for some reason. I've tried resident evil 1-3 and I just CAN'T get through the beginnings of each. They're hard, I always end up dying, and I just don't have the motivation to keep playing them. It's not like I don't like them though, *I don't really feel like bad games are things that exist.*


Two words:_ Vampire. Rain_:afr


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

Salvador Dali said:


> As the other people said before me, GLaDOS is one of the main reasons why people love the games so much I think. She's personally my favourite video game character, ever.
> 
> I don't play many puzzle games, but I enjoyed the Portal games because they made you think and allowed you to figure out solutions on your own, whereas most games these days hold your hand and pretty much tell you everything you need to do up front.
> 
> ...





BTAG said:


> I like puzzles breaking up the monotony in an action game, but I also love purely puzzle games like Portal. I started with Portal 2 after seeing how much everyone loved the first game, and it was incredible. The co-op in 2 is an incredibly unique experience. As someone said before, GlaDOS is the main draw of Portal. Her dialogue makes the Portal series one of the funniest game series I've ever played. Her attempt to turn you against your Co-op partner in 2 is hilarious.


Yeah, I still want to play P2 as it's supposedly a much more drawn out game and it's on console, but I just can't get into the first for some reason.

If Portal 2 is ever cheap enough or free on PSN, I might just skip the first start playing that. It looks much more interesting despite very similar gameplay.


----------



## Ahzuran (Nov 11, 2013)

Pretty much every popular and good FPS in existence. I just can't get into them no matter what. And if I give one a chance, I suck so much at them that I kinda get discourage and just stop playing.


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

The Phantom Pain said:


> Two words:_ Vampire. Rain_:afr


I remember that game...


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Salvador Dali said:


>


Well, well, well, long time no see, ****hog :bat


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)

Assassin's Creed
CoD
Battlefield
God of War
Kingdom Hearts
Infamous
Metal Gear Solid 4
Mass Effect

Mass Effect disappointed me the most. I only played the first one, the PS3 version, but I was turned off by the crappy framerate, cliche story and lack of autosaving. Oh, and how you couldn't check the stats/equipment of your party members unless they were on your team for a mission. That annoyed the **** out of me. If there was a way to do it I must have missed it. I liked the idea behind the game but just couldn't enjoy it.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

midnightson said:


> Assassin's Creed
> CoD
> Battlefield
> God of War
> ...


I personally really enjoyed Mass Effect, because I really connected with my crew members, but Mass Effect 2 is incredible, and the story and gameplay rise to astronomical heights.


----------



## aburridon (Sep 20, 2013)

BTAG said:


> I personally really enjoyed Mass Effect, because I really connected with my crew members, but Mass Effect 2 is incredible, and the story and gameplay rise to astronomical heights.


Maybe... just maybe I'll finish ME someday... but I probably won't.

Other games I just can't stand are FPS... they're all so samey. I don't even know the difference between battlefield and CoD.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

midnightson said:


> Assassin's Creed
> CoD
> Battlefield
> God of War
> ...


I didn't like the first Mass Effect game either, though I did play it after playing 2 and 3. The game has terrible framerate issues on the xbox as well. I found the story boring and just rushed through the game within about 12-13 hours while doing very few side missions. The game did auto-save, but it only seemed to auto-save before/after doing a mission, so if you didn't manually save your game often, you were booted right back to the beginning of the mission a lot of the time if you died.

Mass Effect 2 and 3 were a lot better though. They still had framerate issues, but I found them a lot more enjoyable overall, especially the second game. I always thought that the gameplay in the ME games could be better though, the 3rd-person shooting gets very repetitive after a while.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

Pretty much all open-world games. GTA, Red Dead, Skyrim, Saint's Row. Sorry, I guess I don't like that much freedom. Pretty soon they just start to feel unbearably slow and I have the sense I'm not really doing a whole lot. I start to crave structure.

I also have trouble getting into games where the focus is primarily on the story. Here I'm thinking of stuff like Mass Effect, Dragon Age, Heavy Rain, LA Noir. I'm not sold on interactive storytelling yet; I think movies should be movies and games should be games. It's fine for a game to have a story - most do, and some are pretty good (Halo, Uncharted and Bioshock come to mind) but that isn't why I like them.

Not criticizing here; just talking about my personal tastes.


----------

